# TRAINING DAY



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

ran into a guy at the pizza shop last month, he offered to take me on a set and get mission for raccoons. Friday we set 12 of his DP"s, Saturday 7 more of his and my two Pink ones....caught my first DP raccoon last night which was very cool!

for the end of the run total we released 3, had 1 escape, and put 8 on the ground. it was very cool of that Gentleman to offer help, show me a few of his spots, tech tips and how to geterdone....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats Jimmy... That's a great opportunity to learn.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ain't seen one around here, because they're holed up now. Looks like you caught one by the pinky, Jimmy.

So, who needs a job, anyway?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great job on the banditos.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks guy's, that's funny stuff Glen....BUT reality is calling my name and it's work.

can't lie I'm having a good time, but this stuff will not pay the bills.....guess I better get to skinning!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Jim !!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats pretty hot stuff JIMMEY...

In summary.... you had a strange man in a pizza shop, who paints his traps pink, invite you on a trapping date.

:hot: :hot: :hot: ...OHHH JIMMY

hahahahahha

Larry

Jimmy I am Sorry, I really am, I couldn't help myself and its my age...I just never heard of anyone having pink traps..... am still laughing out loud! Honestly no ill will at all and I am happy for you. $*%$(( I will never have a pink trap....never, never, never....hahahahah


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Duckmaster, the pizza man wasn't the strange one.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

nice job jimmy, glen I saw my first raccoon track this morning when I was checking my line my gess it was a boar looking for love


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Guys I am sorry. I mean no ill will at all. It's just seeing that darn raccoon in a pink trap and reading the well intended story I took out of context that made it seem so funny to me.

I understand the learning process very well. I am happy that any trapper helps another trapper.

Larry


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on the raccoons and making a trapping buddy/mentor

but whats with the pink traps?

aint never heard of that before

but i also know squat about trapping


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks all, it was my trap that was Pink...on another site "swamp talk" a Gentleman's wife beat breast cancer, she asked him to paint a few of his DP traps pink for her.....so a few of us did in her honor....hey it took me a lot of searching for pink spay cans to find the right pink I think I nailed it!!!!

Save the Ta Ta's is all I'm saying....

I hear ya Larry, and Sneaky, it's an odd color for guy's to be painting their traps but...... the deer "bucks" like it also, I've seen the pictures!!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Talk about me putting my foot in my mouth...ouch!

Jimmy my apologies

Larry


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Larry, you are awesome you'd have to stop giving advice to offend me you say what you want brother, Believe me that trapper guy gave me a look when I pulled out those pink bracelets too. haha I gave myself a look......it will rub off and then they will be regular again, hey it didn't scare them raccoons. the count was 7 Boars and one Hen.

just finished skinning the last 7 today, I did one before the Super Bowl.....my hands hurt!!!

make note to self get a skinning machine!!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice job Jimmy... They look great! I hope you turned them flesh side out, I am pretty sure they still do it that way...I am not positive but pretty sure. Hey, if anyone has a problem with pink you just send them to me Jimmy...I'll sick Riley on them.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice job Jimmy... They look great! I hope you turned them flesh side out, I am pretty sure they still do it that way...I am not positive but pretty sure. Hey, if anyone has a problem with pink you just send them to me Jimmy...I'll sick Riley on them.


Haha, that dog looks like the dog equivalent of getting shot with a .22. Still not fool enough to try it myself, but the thought made me laugh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

She would bite you in the face for talking like that! She's half Mexican and Scottish, if I give her a little tequila and whiskey, she would be on you like a spider monkey.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

You guys are the best, absolutely the best. I owe you all a picture of my skinning machine. We are expecting warm weather here Thursday, Ill do my best at setting it up and taking some photos.

Larry


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

azpredatorhunter said:


> She would bite you in the face for talking like that! She's half Mexican and Scottish, if I give her a little tequila and whiskey, she would be on you like a spider monkey.


Ha! That's not meant as a slight to her or the venerable .22lr, mostly just poking fun at the guys who say .22lr probably wouldn't hurt 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's all good... A 22 lr. is deadly.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

awh look how innocent, pink stockings......bet Riley digs taco night!

you guy's quit I just spit my beer on the key board again...

standing by for the skinning machine Larry....thanks!!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I am going to get some of those pink boots for Sir Harry Winston...but he has 6 more years of hard time. He's 100% asshole according to my wife.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

haha Sir Harry doing time, awesome.....I thought maybe he was a line judge for women's beach volleyball.


----------

